# Mule faced nanny doe.



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Put a mule faced nanny doe in the dirt this evening. Fairly uneventful, warm, calm afternoon. Approx 5:20 I hear deer trotting. First doe comes out looks back, second doe pops out. Moved to put the gun on the first doe, waiting on a buck, no luck. Deer didnt seem spooking, just seemed to be pushed by a buck, kind of late though. He never appeared. Shot her, she stumbled back to the woodline and crashed. Went and got the land owner, as I cant see blood well, and I didnt see her fall. Looked for 10min before I said, I dont think she made it this far in, and she hadnt, she piled up in a big briar patch at the edge of the woods. Tipped the scales at just over 110lbs. Had some fat in her, but deffinately looked as if she shoulda had some more meat on her. An honest 100+lb doe in piedmont of NC is a good doe. Id rather kill a gray mule faced doe than a small buck any day. She had a good spread, probably an honest 14-15" between ear tips. Good afternoon, saw total.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

Slim pickens in this neck of the woods.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Good deal man, nice.....way too many of them nannies out there, snorting and educating the others.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Kill a 4.5y/o buck, youve done alright, kill a 4.5y/o doe and youve outsmarted em all.....I dont think she was that old...probably 3.5 if I had to quess.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Most definitely......A couple years ago I had a whole herd of does come out into the thin strip of cutover I was overlooking on closing day. A couple were small, the rest were medium to large, and one really stuck out, she was leading the herd. They got 50 yards or so into the clear cut and she decided it was no place to be, and took to running, the others followed suit. I carefully aimed and took her and the second biggest one, and I could not believe my eyes......This doe had to be at least 150lbs. Her teeth were worn almost completely down, and her head was absolutely huge. I've killed some big does but this thing shamed them all, I almost wish I had gotten her mounted alongside one of the bucks here.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I hear ya. Killed a 17" 7pter a couple years back that was all neck. Only 136lbs on the hoof. He had done rutted all his weight away. Gotta love cutover hunting. Seems like they get up and move around more freely in that thick nasty stuff. Im no expert, but if there is an old deer to be had, and theres a cutover around, that's where Id be looking at.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Nannies*

I hunted my box at the intersection on Saturday morning. Around 0800 approx. 8-10 does and faws pop out about 150 yards down the road from me. I think they were heading back to bed down. I thought about shooting the old lead doe but changed my mind. They hung around for a few minutes browsing and then back into the pines. One other fawn crossed just up from them I guess trying to catch up.

Saturday evening I hunted my little box between the cutover and the beaver pond. I walked in and 2 does was eating corn. I laid down and shot the biggest. Walked up and drug her about 1/2 way back to my box. Climbed up in and saw nothing else. My buddy shot a deer right at dark at the intersection box. (same one I hunted that mornign.) He thought it was a big doe. It turned out to be a big cow horn. Deer weighed 165 pounds but his horn did not reflect his body size. 

I wore jeans and a t-shirt to my stand Saturday evening. Weather is almost too warm. Feels more like fishing weather. 

Darin


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

I envy you in jeans and a t-shirt this time of year.We just got hit with a snowstorm and it is miserable here.


----------

